# Ford Jack..



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Ran across this video of the old Ford jack in operation..Enjoy..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deDLsA9HtTg"]*CLICK HERE*[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Son of a gun..interesting.
Did Ford offer jack or idea home made?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Thomas said:


> Son of a gun..interesting.
> Did Ford offer jack or idea home made?


The jack was sold by Dearborn...Repros are available now and then on fleabay..There are also plans on the net to make your own..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for info.


----------

